# Reading > Who Said That? >  This quote is spoken by whis president of us

## JBI

Churchill

----------


## Delta40

Aw you so brave. And Winston is so cute!

----------


## Lokasenna

I'd also like to point out the Churchill was never so much as President of his local gentleman's club, nevermind the US. The Prime Minister of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland will suffice! :Biggrin:

----------


## hoope

i'd say Winston Churchill... and thats the right answer but it seems many got it right before me

----------


## PoeticPassions

there is a reason why Bush likes Churchill so much...  :Wink:

----------


## mystery_spell

Churchill was not a President of the United States of America. >_<

----------

